# RTL8168 and 2c900000 unknown device



## kvasdopil (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everybody.
I'm trying to setup an 8.2 system on a new system and integrated LAN doesn't seem to work.
The motherboard is Elitegroup ECS H61H2-M6

*pciconf -lvb* says:

```
re2@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x811e1019 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0004000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0000000, size 16384, enabled
```

and *dmesg* output is:

```
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
re2: <Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xd0004000-0xd0004fff,0xd0000000-0xd0003fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci4
re2: version:1.80
re2: Ethernet address: 10:78:d2:da:2e:84

This product is covered by one or more of the following patents: US5,307,459, US5,434,872, US5,732,094, US6,570,884, US6,115,776, and US6,327,625.
2c900000        re2: unknown device
device_attach: re2 attach returned 6
```

It seems realtek released a new revision of 8168 chip, that can't be recognised by driver. I suggest this lines in sys/pci/rl_rlreg.h means that 2c900000 is chip revision code:

```
#define	RL_HWREV_8168E		0x2C000000
#define	RL_HWREV_8168E_VL	0x2C800000
#define	RL_HWREV_8168B_SPIN1	0x30000000
```

I tried to change 0x2C800000 to 0x2C900000 to check if it will work as 8168E-VL, but nothing seems to change.

Any suggestions?


----------



## yongari@ (Oct 2, 2011)

It seems you're using RealTek's driver so can't say what's going on here.
Remove the vendor driver and try latest stable/8 or 9.0 BETA3 and see whether it shows the same issue or not.

If you have to use RealTek's driver, contacting the vendor would be better idea.


----------



## kvasdopil (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep, it's definitely Realtek, I've tried if_re.c and if_rlreg.h from 9.0, but it doesn't help. Latest BSD drivers from Realtek website don't work either.


----------



## yongari@ (Oct 4, 2011)

As I said several times, the best way to get your NIC hardware supported is to open a new PR with detailed information(FreeBSD version, dmesg output, pciconf -lcbv output etc).
Open a new PR and let me know the PR number.


----------

